# Swords



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *ktutthill@techplus.com Kevin Tutthill* on *Mon, 17 Jan 2000 19:59:05 -0600*
Good day to All!
Does anyone on these means have access to an address, website, telephone
number etc., of anyone dealing in swords?  Our Cadet Corps is looking at
purchasing a few for ceremonial occasions.  We would prefer somehting
along the lines of the CF sword or a cavalry/armoured pattern as we are
an an armoured Corps.
ThanX to all in advance.
2Lt Kevin Tutthill
Trg O
 2528 RCACC
XII Manitoba Dragoons Cadet Corps
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Larry MacDonald" <lmacdona@mnsi.net>* on *Mon, 17 Jan 2000 21:56:52 -0500*
The atached web site may be of interest to you.
 http://www.wilkinson-swords.com/ 
Regards
Larry MacDonald
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Kevin Tutthill
> Sent: January 17, 2000 8:59 PM
> To: army Digest
> Subject: Swords
> 
> 
> Good day to All!
> 
> Does anyone on these means have access to an address, website, telephone
> number etc., of anyone dealing in swords?  Our Cadet Corps is looking at
> purchasing a few for ceremonial occasions.  We would prefer somehting
> along the lines of the CF sword or a cavalry/armoured pattern as we are
> an an armoured Corps.
> ThanX to all in advance.
> 
> 2Lt Kevin Tutthill
> Trg O
>  2528 RCACC
> XII Manitoba Dragoons Cadet Corps
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Mon, 17 Jan 2000 21:54:39 -0500*
You might want to start with the Regimental kit shops of the Regular or
Reserve Armoured Regiments in the Area. They shoudl each have a line on the
appropriate sabers.
Mike
At 07:59 PM 1/17/00 -0600, you wrote:
>Good day to All!
>
>Does anyone on these means have access to an address, website, telephone
>number etc., of anyone dealing in swords?  Our Cadet Corps is looking at
>purchasing a few for ceremonial occasions.  We would prefer somehting
>along the lines of the CF sword or a cavalry/armoured pattern as we are
>an an armoured Corps.
>ThanX to all in advance.
>
>2Lt Kevin Tutthill
>Trg O
> 2528 RCACC
>XII Manitoba Dragoons Cadet Corps
Michael O‘Leary
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Patrick Cain <patrickcain@snappingturtle.net>* on *Mon, 17 Jan 2000 21:59:03 -0500*
At 19:59 17/01/2000 -0600, you wrote:
>Good day to All!
>
>Does anyone on these means have access to an address, website, telephone
>number etc., of anyone dealing in swords?  Our Cadet Corps is looking at
>purchasing a few for ceremonial occasions.  We would prefer somehting
>along the lines of the CF sword or a cavalry/armoured pattern as we are
>an an armoured Corps.
If money is no object, there are several elegant ways of solving the
problem. Wilkinson would be the most obvious answer see
. There‘s a German company which is a bit
cheaper, but I can‘t seem to find the URL. 
As a practical matter, however, you are probably better off keeping an eye
on the antique circuit. There is, or was, a tradition of junior officers in
Toronto saving themselves from penury by buying used swords at the RCMI
military antiques auctions. 
Patrick Cain
voice: 416 539-0939
fax:    416 515-3698
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"wooooo" <wooooo@asiaonline.net>* on *Tue, 18 Jan 2000 12:03:32  0800*
Try       www.swords-n-stuff.com/map-menu.html  , it can definitely help
you.
DC
-----Original Message-----
From: Kevin Tutthill 
To: army Digest 
Date: 18 January, 2000 10:10 AM
Subject: Swords
>Good day to All!
>
>Does anyone on these means have access to an address, website, telephone
>number etc., of anyone dealing in swords?  Our Cadet Corps is looking at
>purchasing a few for ceremonial occasions.  We would prefer somehting
>along the lines of the CF sword or a cavalry/armoured pattern as we are
>an an armoured Corps.
>ThanX to all in advance.
>
>2Lt Kevin Tutthill
>Trg O
> 2528 RCACC
>XII Manitoba Dragoons Cadet Corps
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bryon McLeod" <argyllphile@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Tue, 18 Jan 2000 04:28:25 GMT*
Kevin,
I spoke to Pat Tougher Owner of Scottish Sword and Sheild, He is ready to 
assist, you can reachem at pat@scottishsword.com
or www.scottishsword.com
Bryon
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Patrick Cain <patrickcain@snappingturtle.net>* on *Mon, 17 Jan 2000 23:35:24 -0500*
At 12:03 18/01/2000  0800, you wrote:
>Try       www.swords-n-stuff.com/map-menu.html  , it can definitely help
>you.
>
>
>DC
Made in India, average US$80/ea? I wouldn‘t want to charge the raging Boers
with one, but they might look fine on parade from a distance. 
Patrick Cain
voice: 416 539-0939
fax:    416 515-3698
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Moose" <moose@cancom.net>* on *Fri, 4 Feb 2000 22:13:20 -0500*
CHECK WITH SIR WINIPEG MANITOBA
----- Original Message ----- 
From: Kevin Tutthill 
To: army Digest 
Sent: Monday, January 17, 2000 8:59 PM
Subject: Swords
> Good day to All!
> 
> Does anyone on these means have access to an address, website, telephone
> number etc., of anyone dealing in swords?  Our Cadet Corps is looking at
> purchasing a few for ceremonial occasions.  We would prefer somehting
> along the lines of the CF sword or a cavalry/armoured pattern as we are
> an an armoured Corps.
> ThanX to all in advance.
> 
> 2Lt Kevin Tutthill
> Trg O
>  2528 RCACC
> XII Manitoba Dragoons Cadet Corps
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Helen  Eblaghie" <maxxx@telus.net>* on *Fri, 4 Feb 2000 23:13:25 -0800*
I have already received this? But do I care for swords? No.  I am sorry
Moose but I am just not interested. All the best...
-----Original Message-----
From: Moose 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Friday, February 04, 2000 7:28 PM
Subject: Re: Swords
>CHECK WITH SIR WINIPEG MANITOBA
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Kevin Tutthill 
>To: army Digest 
>Sent: Monday, January 17, 2000 8:59 PM
>Subject: Swords
>
>
>> Good day to All!
>>
>> Does anyone on these means have access to an address, website, telephone
>> number etc., of anyone dealing in swords?  Our Cadet Corps is looking at
>> purchasing a few for ceremonial occasions.  We would prefer somehting
>> along the lines of the CF sword or a cavalry/armoured pattern as we are
>> an an armoured Corps.
>> ThanX to all in advance.
>>
>> 2Lt Kevin Tutthill
>> Trg O
>>  2528 RCACC
>> XII Manitoba Dragoons Cadet Corps
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

